# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  چطوری از دستور sudo و امثالهم توی ویندوز استفاده کنم؟

## erfansaberi

سلام. من دارم برنامه نویسی پایتون کار میکنم، تا الان چند بار خواستم چیزای جدید مثل Kivy یا حتی پکیج کردن برنامه هامو انجام بدم ولی یه مشکل بزرگ دارم،
برای همه این چیزا باید از کامند پرامت استفاده بشه، برای نصب و ...

بعضی جاها از کامند pip استفاده شده،ولی فکرنکنم ویندوز چنین چیزی داشته باشه
یه مشکل دیگه هم کامند sudo هست که ویندوز نداره و مجبورم یه راه طولانی تر رو جایگزینش کنم

چطوری این مشکلات رو حل کنم؟
(اینو اضافه کنم که خودم هم به استفاده از لینوکس فکر کردم ولی راه حل مشکل من نیست)
اگه میشه یه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## sd702004

pip ربطی به ویندوز و لینوکس نداره. ابزاریه مال پایتون که اگر نصب باشه و مسیر پایتون بصورت متغیر محیطی فعال باشه از هر جا فراخوانیش کنید اجرا میشه. دستوری به نام sudo اصلا در ویندوز وجود نداره. sudo در لینوکس کد رو در حالت root اجرا میکنه، معادل run as administrator در ویندوز. فکر میکنم در پایتون 3.4 به بعد بصورت پیشفرض pip هم نضب میشه

----------


## erfansaberi

سلام
pip رو نصب کردم و دارم استفاده میکنم.
برای اضافه کردن sudo به ویندوز پیشنهادی ندارید؟

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

زمانی که دارید command prompt رو باز میکنید باید بجای باز کردن معمولی، اون رو run as administrator اجرا کنید

----------


## erfansaberi

سلام دوستان
مشکلم حل شد
چطوری؟ برای دوستان تازه کار توضیح میدم:
هر جا اسم از pip اومده، یعنی لازمه از پلاگین مدیریت پکیج پایتون استفاده کنید. برای نصب پلاگین ها و ... جدید استفاده میشه.
برای استفاده از این کامند اول باید اونو نصب کرده باشین. بعد اینکه باید پایتون رو به PATH اضافه کنید تا توی cmd بهش دسترسی داشته باشید
حالا به کامند زیر نگاه کنید:
pip install folan
شما باید توی cmd به این صورت بنویسیدش:
py -m pip install folan

کامند Sudo :
به جای این کامند میتونید از py -m استفاده کنید(برای برنامه نویسای پایتون فقط)
مثلا به جای :
sudo pip install requests
بنویسید:
py -m pip install requests
یا
python -m pip install requests

من خیلی سر اینا گیر کردم. اینم نوشتم برای اینکه شما گیر نکنید :)

----------

